# concerned neighbor



## LastsoundClick (Oct 24, 2013)

Not sure how I feel about this but I think that the majority of my neighbors are would be raiders as most of them have guns, generators, and chop firewood on a regular basis but I don't see any gardens or ways of procuring food other then hunting... I have a garden in my back yard but all my immediate neighbors don't. The couple across the street do but they are older and I think they have been through a few things... but I don't think they are actual preppers... kinda worried about that... I wouldn't know how to approach them about gardens and or a neighbor hood group as I have heard two different houses come out screaming at someone in their house and kicked out wife/girlfriend and a husband/boyfriend... My roommate is on board and helps with the garden and my wife can hit a 1/2" group with her pistol at 50yards... so not worried about safety... just I don't want to be that kind of survivalist... any ideas about how to approach this situation... they seem nice but I just have a weird gut feeling.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Mentor them.
Motivate them.
Monitor them.

Now is the time to cultivate relationships. Reap what you have sowed later.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe they have freeze dried food stored or they are like me and just plan for ice storms, extended power outages and the like. I can't keep a year supply of food anyway. A month is no problem. I have a tiny garden and lots of water though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We all prep for different things.
You have a long term plan, they don't.
Does that make for a possible liability should the long term event happen?
Yes, but you can't expect everyone to plan the same way you do.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

LastsoundClick said:


> Not sure how I feel about this but I think that the majority of my neighbors are would be raiders as most of them have guns, generators, and chop firewood on a regular basis but I don't see any gardens or ways of procuring food other then hunting... I have a garden in my back yard but all my immediate neighbors don't. The couple across the street do but they are older and I think they have been through a few things... but I don't think they are actual preppers... kinda worried about that... I wouldn't know how to approach them about gardens and or a neighbor hood group as I have heard two different houses come out screaming at someone in their house and kicked out wife/girlfriend and a husband/boyfriend... My roommate is on board and helps with the garden and my wife can hit a 1/2" group with her pistol at 50yards... so not worried about safety... just I don't want to be that kind of survivalist... any ideas about how to approach this situation... they seem nice but I just have a weird gut feeling.


1/2" group at 50 yards with a pistol? Better get her on Top Shot.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

You can try to cultivate a relationship and mind your own business at the same time, don't worry about the have nots. You may have to kill them one day, but it may be with kindness, you never know


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

This is why I am buying ten acres miles away from neighbors. Stocked pond and family is in the next town. 

I tried talking to my neighbors here and they are lifelong gridders. Im the only gardener i see.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Jeep said:


> You can try to cultivate a relationship and mind your own business at the same time, don't worry about the have nots. You may have to kill them one day, but it may be with kindness, you never know


I concur.

I am in a similar situation in which I have a scurvy collection of neighbors, some of whom are already freeloaders. I doubt I would ever have to face a "raiding party" from even the worst of them, though, because people do tend to raid those they perceive as strangers. Looting in cities, for example, is partly motivated by the apparent "facelessness" of the stores that get robbed.

Friendly, non-intrusive relationships are best. You may quickly find a few reasonable neighbors who would be willing to quietly prep in a complementary or co-operative fashion, but do it one "prep" at a time. Decent people will almost always back you up against the occasional freeloader because anyone who is willing to lean on you in hard times has probably already leaned on everyone else and they are tired of it.

Be quick to share during less pressing times and quick to notice who reacts reciprocally and who tries to take advantage. Be equally quick to turn against the ones who try to take advantage and they will avoid you when SHTF because they know you already have their number. This has worked for me.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Where I am is all 10-20 acre lots, most of us have livestock and I am sure most are armed, but we don't go door to door everyday to chat. Some of my neighbors are elders, one is a single man who I know is armed, but we co exist, and I think the mindset of most is prepper, or they would not live here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most people that own guns ,generators and cut fire wood are not prepers it is just a way of life. I would not lose much sleep over it yet.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I had a similar experience with new neighbors a couple years ago… a fairly young couple. They burned wood, drove off-road trucks, fished, hunted, no garden though. We finally talked over a cold one and I offered to till up some ground if they were interested. Turns out the husband hates anything fresh and green and the wife shares a two acre potato, corn and squash patch with family and cans stuff up with her sisters and such. 

They helped us plant a section of ground to raspberries, blueberries and rhubarb that we equally share (husband likes pie). They've been some of the best neighbors we’ve had in a decade. Moral – a cold beer can go a long way toward bring'n people together.:-D


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

From the way you describe your neighbors, they don't seem bad to me at all. Who knows they may have more food stored up than any of us? Also they may figure that if SHTF, starting a garden would be no problem? 
Honestly, your neighbors sounds better than most of us probably have., I'd say slowly get to know them better.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Make your home uninviting....Let them kill each other off first and you can then take out the left overs.

If they are not prepared they will have to leave to get food...while you are safe in your house.


----------



## LastsoundClick (Oct 24, 2013)

no joke though if there was any bow or rifle she is junk... its weird


----------



## LastsoundClick (Oct 24, 2013)

thank you all for your advice I will take it in to consideration when talking with my neighbors...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Maine Marine too funny


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

speaking of killing the neighbors. I have noticed a huge uptick in middle eastern neighbors -men in dresses moving in. and well im am beginning to become unsettled.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

appetizers


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

If one was to move in here where I live, he would not stay the night, not having it


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

went shopping on rodeo drive last month and wow I was the only non muslim person. I shit you not.
not in my building- they are moving in up and down the block in large numbers. and I always fly double flags on my car. I recently put up Israel flags behind my two American flags. I know it burns their retnas  good.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I know which of my neighbours will "kick off" and which ones will expect a handout(most of them I expect), most British people don't have a store cupboard these days and less than 3 days worth of food in the house, so I expect it'll all happen very quickly once the food deliveries stop. luckily I'm not anywhere near a city much less a large one so that's a plus.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

shotlady said:


> I have noticed a huge uptick in middle eastern neighbors -men in dresses moving in. and well im am beginning to become unsettled.


Remember the ones playing bagpipes are Scots


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't think that you can think that your neighbors are going to be raiders simply because they don't have a garden. They may think the same about you if you don't hunt for your food. This year is the first time that I have grown a garden in a long time for personal reasons. I have allot of heirloom seeds in my deep freeze if needed. I also have a whole lot of vegetables in cans on the shelf. They have firearms, generators and hunt, it seems to me that it is a huge leap to thing that they may become raiders because they don't also garden. What do you think that THEY think about YOU?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

shotlady said:


> went shopping on rodeo drive last month and wow I was the only non muslim person. I shit you not.
> not in my building- they are moving in up and down the block in large numbers. and I always fly double flags on my car. I recently put up Israel flags behind my two American flags. I know it burns their retnas  good.


Maybe you could get one of those pot bellied pigs as a pet that were trendy several years back. Walk that little feller up and down Rodeo ... doubles as food in a pinch too


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Remember the ones playing bagpipes are Scots


:lol:

I thought she was going to start complaining about people from Provincetown when she said "easterners".......

But kidding aside, I had a blowout with neighbors like that. A lot of the gang activities involves American muslims who don't wear all the garb but are prison converts. I feuded with them over my garden and dog and I only recognized part of the real reason for their hostility was Islam when I tried to make peace by explaining to the father to let me introduce his family to my watch-dog,m then the dog would stop trying to run them off (we shared a duplex). The process with the dog was for me to touch a new person's hand and then let him snif it. That satisfied the dog that the person was ok and he would stand down, but the neighbor reacted with a big speech about how I was insulting his family because dogs are "unclean". I already knew there were problems with these people because when they moved in the wife introduced herself as a Christian who goes to a certain non-denom church but was wearing a rosary around her neck and I already knew the members of that church do NOT tolerate anything even remotely Catholic. (Really, there are some trying to revive the 1920's KKK around here, I met them, too.)

Anyway, I moved out of the city.The gangs are going to be heavily influenced by the embedded jihadists when the SHTF under some local excuse of a gangbanger and a cop confrontation or whatever.

Just move, that's all I can say.


----------



## LastsoundClick (Oct 24, 2013)

well I talked to a couple of them and was invited to a group meeting in the area... went to it and found out they are actually a group that works together in the neighbor hood... there is one house that works as a sort of farm house and others work on other supplies... so Im not really worried anymore and my closest neighbor is a bit of a firewood hoarder and works for a tree timming service... again I thank all of yall for your advice!


----------

